# problema con conexion del protector de parlantes del crest audio



## nutler (Jun 21, 2010)

bueno les comento que estoy armando armado este protector para parlantes pero tengo dos inquietudes:

-la primera es cuel es la polaridad de los diodos leds en el impreso

- y la segunda es como adapto esta tarjeta al amplificador

les adjunto los pcbs subidos por jhon mulato:


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 29, 2010)

Nutler, analizando el circuito me doy cuenta que esto no es ningun protector de parlantes como tal si no un retardo a la coneccion (bueno aunque tambien proteje).

La coneccion seria asi:

tierra, la misma de la fuente principal
+12v, ya veras como sacarlos, tal vez con zener o con una derivacion de bajo voltaje en tu transformador (recomendado), no lo conectes a la tension que alimenta la circuiteria de audio (operacionales) de tu amplificador porque la bobina del relay puede meterte ruido.

IN, seria el cable de salida del amplificador.
OUT, seria un cable que va al parlante.

La polaridad de los led esta en el archivo relay_2_180 mira bien, pero la del led verde esta invertida asi que deberas girarlo 180 grados.

Este led verde te indica cuando el parlante esta conectado a la salida del amplificador, el rojo que esta debajo te indica que el parlante esta desconectado y el otro rojo en la esquina es una especie de led signal que te indica que hay señal presente en la salida.

Saludos.


----------



## nutler (Jul 30, 2010)

la verdad es que lo que quiero saber es la posicion del positivo y negativos de cada led en el circuito


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 30, 2010)

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> *La polaridad de los led esta en el archivo relay_2_180 mira bien, pero la del led verde esta invertida asi que deberas girarlo 180 grados.
> *



los simbolos se ven pequeñitos pero estan ahi, como te dije el led verde esta mal, debes voltearlo porque la polaridad esta invertida y no encenderá.


----------



## nutler (Jul 30, 2010)

ya lo he mirado pero no distingo la posicion de los leds. noto que se puede apreciar una especie de punto en dos de ellos. pero de resto no se ve mas nada


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 30, 2010)

Disculpeme compañero pero creo que necesita lentes , ahi te dejo una imagen mas cerca de la tarjeta.

Saludos


----------



## nutler (Jul 30, 2010)

amigo disculpe lo que paso fue que no habia ampliado la imagen a un tamño que hiciera visible la polaridad de dichos leds.
de antemano gracias


----------



## Arthas (Ago 9, 2010)

compañeros una duda los diodos que se muestran en el esquema son 1n4007 u otro 

saludes


----------



## nutler (Ago 9, 2010)

amigo los que estan con el circulito rojo son leds los otros son in 4007


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Oct 13, 2010)

A peticion del compañero arthas subo mi version del retardo a la conexion que está en el primer mensaje, hice un PCB nuevo con componentes faciles de conseguir y bajé el tiempo de activacion a aprox 3 seg porque estaba muy alto.

Probado y funcionando.

Saludos


----------



## Arthas (Oct 14, 2010)

buen aporte amigo oscar ya iba a dejar tirado el proyecto del relay

saludes


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Oct 14, 2010)

Arthas dijo:


> buen aporte amigo oscar ya iba a dejar tirado el proyecto del relay
> 
> saludes



Cuando lo termines subes fotos y nos cuentas como te fué.

Saludos


----------



## kevin119 (Ene 16, 2011)

hola he leido mucho acerca del señor Oscar monsalvo pa' que buenos aprotes yo quiero aportar mi proyecto de una cosnsola de sonido RANE empath la cual me funciona  la perfeccion



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Cuando lo termines subes fotos y nos cuentas como te fué.
> 
> Saludos


estoy haciendo un amplificador el cual subio jhon mulato creo, pero quiero hacerle este retardo pero quiero saber si esto en caso dado que un parlante se queme cual sera el trabjo de este circuito

gracias !


----------



## kevin119 (Ene 31, 2011)

debes ponerle este retardo ya que este amplificador al encender puede generar ruidos que podrian dañar parlante


----------



## jose manuel gonzalez (Jul 4, 2011)

hola amigos del foro, soy nuevo y me interesa lo del retardo ya que tengo un amplificador y quisiera colocarle un retardador, me gusto el que subio el amigo oscar. una pregunta de cuantos amperios debe ser el relay. espero su colaboracion gracias.


----------

